# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Pemberitahuan Perubahan Tim KOI-S Magazine

## Koismagazine

Pembaca, Pengiklan & Stakeholder KOI-S Magazine
Yang Terhormat, 


Pada tahun ke-6, KOI-S Magazine melakukan pergantian team sebagai bagian  dari proses penyegaran. Editor lama, sdr. Zikra L. Anwar, untuk  sementara tidak akan mengambil peran aktif dan posisinya diambil alih  sdr. Sony Wibisono. Beliau adalah salah seorang founder KOIs yang  memiliki latar belakang dan pengalaman mengelola media cetak dan visual  termasuk penerbitan dan publikasi majalah. Kehadirannya diharapkan dapat  memberikan warna baru bagi penampilan KOI-S Magazine. 

Proses transisi yang sudah direncanakan sejak Edisi No. 31 / Vol VI /  Sept  Okt 2013 mengalami  hambatan  teknis  sehingga  berdampak    pada   keterlambatan   penerbitan Edisi No. 32 / Vol VI / Nov  Des 2013.  Dengan demikian Edisi No.32 akan terbit pada bulan Januari 2014  mendatang. 

Kepada seluruh pembaca, pengiklan dan stakeholder lainnya, kami mohon  maaf atas ketidaknyamanan ini dan akan melakukan segala upaya untuk  penyajian KOI-S Mag yang lebih baik. Demikian kami sampaikan, terima  kasih atas perhatiannya.


Hormat kami,
KOI-S Magazine

----------


## Yaniesbe

Selamat bertugas kepada Team Koi's...Swmoga isinya tambah berbobot dan banyak informasi yg bisa dibuat bahan belajar...

Bagus kalau ada E-Magz nya dari edisi perdana ..

----------


## Noki

Selamat bertugas atas team yg baru...... Jadi gak sabar menunggu edisi berikutnya.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap om...

----------


## mrbunta

Sukses buat team  kois magazine

----------


## grinkz01

sukses buat tim koi-s magazine yg baru...semoga isinya tambah mantep!

----------


## grinkz01

udah pertengahan januari...kapan terbit nih?

----------


## Noki

Menunggu nih jadi gak sabar

----------


## epoe

menunggu terbit ...... rapel.  :Sing:

----------


## Glenardo

Hi3x...

Pimred baru nya kq ga nongol nongol yah???

Sonnn, nongol dunk..tegor sapa disini....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

hahaha.. lagi ditunggu ni terbit nya sama temen2x..

----------


## Noki

Betul om saya juga menunggu edisi terbaru..........

----------


## Yaniesbe

Harap bersabaaaar....yg jelas krn sudah ditunggu-tunggu..mungkin ada bonus halaman..lebih tebal.....hehehe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mudah2x awal febuary ..... :Yo:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Amiin...mayan utk dibawa utk bacaan saat dinas  :First:

----------


## grinkz01

hmmmm kok tdk ada pengumuman lanjutan kapan terbitnya ya? ini udah februari hampir pertengahan lho.

----------


## m_yogaswara

sptnya agak gaswats nih... :Twitch:

----------


## CFF

Kok Belum Terbit Juga Ya Majalahnya kira-kira kapan keluarnya ::  ::

----------


## Yaniesbe

Kan sudah dibilang...agak sabar.....Kali ini pasti terpengaruh penggantian management...(soktahu.com)

Terbukti koi-s magz dikangenin nih...

----------


## Jusri

Sepertinya bakalan terbit 2 edisi sekaligus  :Cool3:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mudah2x an dalam hitungan hari bakal terbit..... 
Ayo dong om2x pada daftar jadi anggota tetap Kois forum dan dapan ID nya... hehehe selanjut nya bisa berlangganan Kois Magazine .....

----------


## LDJ

amienn om Tri moga2 cepat jadi...
eh saya punya expirednya masih 2015 denk, masih aman sampe koi's fest 2015  :Heh:

----------


## Joedimas

minggu depan beres cetar tinggal pendistribusian nya aja hehehehehhehe

----------


## epoe

> amienn om Tri moga2 cepat jadi...
> eh saya punya expirednya masih 2015 denk, masih aman sampe koi's fest 2015


Saya juga ....... 4 tahun kedepan.
Mulai bulan Juli 2013, jadi anggota .......... sekarang sudah Grand Champion. (pokoknya hanya kalah sama Om Gold)  :Flypig:

----------


## CFF

> minggu depan beres cetar tinggal pendistribusian nya aja hehehehehhehe


Amin, ditunggu tanggal terbitnya  :Ranger:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Om EP...makin cepat dan makin banyak posting....makin cepat pula jadi GC...hahaha...
Biar rame aja.....

----------


## owi

> Pembaca, Pengiklan & Stakeholder KOI-S Magazine
> Yang Terhormat, 
> 
> 
> Pada tahun ke-6, KOI-S Magazine melakukan pergantian team sebagai bagian  dari proses penyegaran. Editor lama, sdr. Zikra L. Anwar, untuk  sementara tidak akan mengambil peran aktif dan posisinya diambil alih  sdr. Sony Wibisono. Beliau adalah salah seorang founder KOIs yang  memiliki latar belakang dan pengalaman mengelola media cetak dan visual  termasuk penerbitan dan publikasi majalah. Kehadirannya diharapkan dapat  memberikan warna baru bagi penampilan KOI-S Magazine. 
> 
> Proses transisi yang sudah direncanakan sejak Edisi No. 31 / Vol VI /  Sept  Okt 2013 mengalami  hambatan  teknis  sehingga  berdampak    pada   keterlambatan   penerbitan Edisi No. 32 / Vol VI / Nov  Des 2013.  Dengan demikian Edisi No.32 akan terbit pada bulan Januari 2014  mendatang. 
> 
> Kepada seluruh pembaca, pengiklan dan stakeholder lainnya, kami mohon  maaf atas ketidaknyamanan ini dan akan melakukan segala upaya untuk  penyajian KOI-S Mag yang lebih baik. Demikian kami sampaikan, terima  kasih atas perhatiannya.
> ...


ditunggu no 33 om

----------


## dalozt

Maaf saya nubie tapi ini sekedar masukkan buat majalah Koi-s supaya tetap bisa eksis agar artikel2 ditambah karena selama ini sy langganan majalan Koi-s tapi 40 persennya iklan, 40 persen lagi foto juara show, 10 persen pesan dan susunan content koi-s mag dan sisanya hanya 10 persen artikel. Belakangan sudah mulai banyak porsi artikel tapi saya tetap merasa masih sangat kurang artikelnya. Semoga ke depan bisa lebih hidup majalahnya..

----------


## Koismagazine

> Maaf saya nubie tapi ini sekedar masukkan buat majalah Koi-s supaya tetap bisa eksis agar artikel2 ditambah karena selama ini sy langganan majalan Koi-s tapi 40 persennya iklan, 40 persen lagi foto juara show, 10 persen pesan dan susunan content koi-s mag dan sisanya hanya 10 persen artikel. Belakangan sudah mulai banyak porsi artikel tapi saya tetap merasa masih sangat kurang artikelnya. Semoga ke depan bisa lebih hidup majalahnya..



Terima kasih atas masukan positifnya, dan akan kami sampaikan ke Tim Redaksi.

----------


## epoe

> Maaf saya nubie tapi ini sekedar masukkan buat majalah Koi-s supaya tetap bisa eksis agar artikel2 ditambah karena selama ini sy langganan majalan Koi-s tapi 40 persennya iklan, 40 persen lagi foto juara show, 10 persen pesan dan susunan content koi-s mag dan sisanya hanya 10 persen artikel. Belakangan sudah mulai banyak porsi artikel tapi saya tetap merasa masih sangat kurang artikelnya. Semoga ke depan bisa lebih hidup majalahnya..


Benuuul !  :Tape: ............................bener. :Dance:

----------

